# Judge Trigger Guard



## DickO (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi All,
When I fire my Taurus Judge revolver, the positioning of my grip allows the rear of the trigger guard to hit the middle finger, middle knuckle. I've tried altering how I hold it but when I do, the grip just isn't right. Changing stance has no effect either. Is this something I just have to live with, or is there some trigger guard accessory I don't know about that might fix this?? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The problem you're having stems from firing a very heavy, um, bullet—that is, a .410 shotgun load of any kind—which causes excessive recoil in a pistol-size weapon, and because you are not holding the pistol with a strong enough grip.
Hold it tighter, and follow-through. If you relax anything, it's gonna hurt you.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

If that doesn't cure it,it's just that design doesn't jive with you.A good friend had the same problem with S&W model 29s,but they never bit me.The New Model Super Blackhawks changed to the dragoon style trigger guard for the same reason,the original design bit people.Some designs just don't fit some people.


----------

